# Love being a family guy but left with very less options



## krishna (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,
Its been 5 years of marriage with my wife and we have a 3 and a half year old, very very sweet and loving daughter. In the last 5 years, We have fought so many times and this time this fight is really big. I really want an honest opinion.
Here is a brief story;
From the time, I was around 12 years old, I loved a girl in our neighborhood. she was so beautiful. It was love at first sight. I never told her and our life continued. She was more intelligent and more beautiful than me and I loved her. It so happened when I was 24 that her parents thought of proposing an arranged marriage of their daughter with me. I was the happiest person that day. I happily said yes and It was amazing feeling.
Just when we got engaged, She started to fight with me on all small topics. I consoled her all the times and said sorry on all ocassions. We got married and she still kept getting mad at me all the times. I wasn't even sure why she is mad at me. she says that she loves me a lot but she complains about everything to me. If I want to go for a mornign walk, She would insist that she would go along with me too. When I wake her up in the morning, She wont wake up. Now, If I go alone she will get mad. If my mom says something to her, She will get mad at me. If my mom doesn't call her, she will get mad at me. If there is even a small problem in her office and I listen to her 5 times and tell her that its a really small problem, she will get mad at me. 
For keeping both of our jobs, we had to live separately for an year. I used to drive 600 miles (each side) every weekend to be with her and my daughter. But she will rarely ask if I am tired. She would rather complain that I am not energetic enough. Why am I not taking her to shopping. I mean I was really tired after 10 hours of drive.
So, I decided to leave my job and stay at home to be with her and my daughter. Now, there are fresh new problems. I keep my daughter with me all day and expect that I would relax a bit when she comes home. But she will come home tired and will complain me if she has to keep the child. I cant even go out for a walk for 30 minutes in the evening because then she has to sit alone with the kid. She wants me in the house because she says that she loves me. But I really want to breathe outside for some frsh air. She wont accompany me and wont let me go out.
She argues on every single small point and wont olve the fight until I say sorry or sometimes she says sorry.
our current fight, She is asking me to get separated (she has said so many times before too). She says that I have hurt her nd I dont listen to her and dont love her. But I know I just left my job just to be with her. That point, I never even know If I will get a new job or not. Let me know what to do.


----------

